# Bailey, my not so feral kitty!



## ChasingRainbows (Oct 10, 2013)

So, close to 2 months ago I brought home Bailey. She was a street cat and was completely feral. She is 1 and has already had at least 1 litter (I also brought home her remaining kitten who is the polar opposite of feral. Bailey had been kept outside and called "the cat" and ignored and her kittens were kept inside with lots of attention and they all had names.) Based on how terrified she was of people, I never thought I would be able to touch her. She would even run and hide if I spoke or looked at her.
Well now she comes running when I call her, and she follows me around meowing for attention.
I finally got some decent pics of my sweet girl. They are a tad blurry tho since she doesn't like to sit still lol. I have to post them in a reply because for some reason the above keeps getting erased when I try to add pics.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## ChasingRainbows (Oct 10, 2013)

She loves ear rubs


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, what a sweet story! I firmly believe almost every cat can be rehabilitated and brought into the human kindness fold with love and good food. She was probably someone's pet at one point and maybe abandoned or lost and learned to not trust humans at some point. Thanks for restoring her faith in humanity.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That's fantastic.  She's really come around quickly, great job! I love the white wavy pattern on her back.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is beautiful! What a sweet girl.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

She's so pretty. I love that last pic of her stretching. And the white tip on her tail is too cute!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She is so sweet! She reminds me of my own feral girl, who was a wild, hissing feral girl 2 years ago, and is just like your Bailey, follows us around mewing and wanting ear rubs too. How sweet when things turn out this way. She is a cutie pie, your little Bailey.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Bailey is a very precious kitty indeed. She reminds me of a cat who currently is up for adoption at the Champaign County Humane Society, and this cat's name is (this is funny, and cute at the same time) SPOT! Spot is white & black, and she just loves attention. She loves tummy rubs, and purrs the instant she sees me. She loves to chirp at me.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She almost looks like she is pregnant again. Hopefully you will be able to get her spayed, and stop the poor girl from having babies all the time, unless I missed that and she is spayed now. She looks just like a kitty I used to care for, a stray, we called him "the outdoor kitty", and pretty much the entire apartment complex I lived in took care of him too. He was the smartest cat I ever saw, he seemed almost human, like he could understand the words you were speaking to him, and he looked both ways before he crossed the parking lot, he was so smart.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (Oct 10, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> She almost looks like she is pregnant again. Hopefully you will be able to get her spayed, and stop the poor girl from having babies all the time, unless I missed that and she is spayed now. She looks just like a kitty I used to care for, a stray, we called him "the outdoor kitty", and pretty much the entire apartment complex I lived in took care of him too. He was the smartest cat I ever saw, he seemed almost human, like he could understand the words you were speaking to him, and he looked both ways before he crossed the parking lot, he was so smart.


I hope she isn't pregnant again! That would mean she got pregnant before I got her, since she has only ever been around female cats since I got her. I am planning on getting her spayed, shots, microchipped, and her ear tipped when I have the money.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She very well could be, from what I hear, cats can get pregnant very easily after they have a litter. Hopefully you can find a low cost spay/neuter clinic and get her in asap, or you will have some babies on your hands again very soon, if she is allowed outdoors. Or you could keep her inside, but if she goes into heat, she is going to be yowling to get outside again. Maybe if you contact a rescue they can tell you who does spays for super cheap.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (Oct 10, 2013)

The soonest I would be able to get her spayed is the first week of December. I just hope she isn't pregnant. If she is, I will still take care of her and the kittens and try and rehome as many as I can.
I just looked back and I've had her for exactly 1 month. I thought it was longer for some reason...
She and my other 3 kittens live in a massive empty turkey barn. They have things to climb, toys, blankets, sunlight and fresh air, and their "little brother" (my piglet). 
So even if I can't get her spayed just yet, she can't get pregnant again as she only has access to female kittens.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Crumb no pictures are showing for me to see your kitty!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

I have a small 3 month old kitten.
Her brothers and sisters are very friendly at this point (maybe a small amount of hissing when cornered) anyway, this one small female kitten won't stop hissing, and growling when I get near her! 

But honestly, if you can get this cat to be socialized, I don't see why I can't!


----------

